# My plant only Erio and Tonina tank!



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is the new setup since the shrimps have been moved to a 20L. Tank is going to be a plant only tank. Here are the stats of the tank. Many thanks go out to Mrkookm, Dr. Tran, George(ADA-NA soon), GoalCres at APC, BigStick120, Boink, and to all the good info here at this site!

Equipment:

20H
Eheim Ecco 2236 w/ Glass Intake and Return
70 watt HQI MH 8000k 
15 watt All Glass 18" flourescent
Rex BDR setup
Hydor Inline Heater
AquaMedic 9 watt UV
DIY Reactor

Flora:

Eriocaulon Type 2
Eriocaulon 'Thailand'
Eriocaulon 'Cinerium' by the end of the week
Eriocaulon 'Mato Grosso' by the end of the week
Eriocaulon 'Goais' as soon as I hear back form George
Tonina Fluviatilis sp. 
Tonina Fluviatilis sp. 'Lotus Flower' 
Tonina 'Manuas' by the end of the week
Utricalaria Gaminifolia
Hydrocotyle Verticillata

PH 6.4 or so
GH 3.5
KH 1.5

Lighting is 10-12 hrs of 15 watt for veiwing considering adding another 15 watt setup. 3/4 wpg, then a miday burst of 70 watt mh for a combine totale of 4.25wpg. CO2 is running about 40-50 ppm with great pearling from everything. Have another plain glass drop checker on order with both 4 and 5 dKH solutions just for fun. EI dosing. Here are a few pics as the tank sits impatiently awaiting the arival of my new plants .


























































Hope you all enjoy.

Craig


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

nice! Where did you get all that UG? any hardscape in mind?


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

MARIMOBALL said:


> nice! Where did you get all that UG? any hardscape in mind?


The UG is a secret it was a 6x6 patch that cost me an arma and a leg, actually what came was close to 39 sq inches or just about 6x6.5 patch. Actually I removed my hardscape to make room for the rest of my Erios. This will be just plant only.

Craig


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow that means I have to give up both arms and both legs and probably some other stuff to fill my 120P with UG.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Wow that means I have to give up both arms and both legs and probably some other stuff to fill my 120P with UG.


I planted a 12x24 area in 1x1 cm squares with my patch how big is the 120P, someday I will own an ADA setup but for now this is great.  oh yeah it was about $4.20 shipped per sq inch...


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

CraigThor said:


> oh yeah it was about $4.20 shipped per sq inch...


Just did a quick calculation in my head, that's pretty expensive. And I thought I was crazy with some of my purchases.

Good luck with the tank!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Cool deal, that is about exactly what I had planned for a 20Long before I found out I was moving.
UG ground cover with all Erio's and Tonina's.
Still probably will do it once I am all moved in.
I guess I will have to be begging you for clippings to get it set up when I am ready


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice tank, I'd love to do one of these. Where are you getting the following Erios from if you don't mind me asking. You can pm if necessary. Thanks :-D

Eriocaulon 'Thailand'
Eriocaulon 'Cinerium'


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

One of the cineriums came from Goalcres and the Thailands came from MrKookm when he had a few to sell. Just got my Mato Grosso and another Cinerium from a member of another board aswell. Pics in a few minutes...

Craig


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Here are the updated pics of the setup. Now I'm considering the possiblity of going to a larger tank but that would mean more lighting, etc which I can't swing right now.

Eriocaulon 'Mato Grosso'










Eriocaulon 'Cinerium'










Eriocaulon 'Cinerium' from Goalcress










Eriocaulon 'Thailand' x2










Tonina Fluviatilis sp 'Lotus Flower' x3










Tonina sp 'Manuas' from Goalcress










Now a few tank shots, tell me what you think!


















Thanks

Craig


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think you need a new camera..the tank is awesome...


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> I think you need a new camera..the tank is awesome...


Can't afford a new camera I spent all my money to plant the tank:boxing:. You could always fly in and check it out personally though

Craig


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

update?


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Will have to get soem new pictures. I switched over to soil base covered in sand. the grosso has doubled in size atleast.

Craig


----------

